# dyi solar panels needed



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

when you say "diy solar panels" do you mean you are looking to buy solar cells, and solder up a diy panel? if so, ebay is a good source for cells. If you are looking to buy completed panels for a diy system, you can get them from just about anywhere, including www.northerntool.com, www.homedepot.com, www.amazon.com,

As far as what else you need, it depends on what you want to do, and how big of a system you are doing.

the minimum you will need is:

1 panel
1 charge controller 
1 battery
1 inverter if you want to run 120v stuff ( i assume this is what you mean by converter box)
misc wiring and connectors


----------



## mboxwell (Jul 1, 2009)

b pahl said:


> i have purchased the greendiyengery.com soler guide


 
Look at this spoof web site. It may be a spoof but it has a very serious message: http://www.diysolar.com/

I saw the photographs of the remains of a house the other day where the owner had fitted home-made solar panels on the roof. They shorted and caught fire and pretty much destroyed the house.

If you want to build your own solar system, use professionally manufactured panels. Due to the price drop in the industry over the past six months they're pretty much as cheap as building your own now and they all come with a decent warranty.


----------

